# Vulture Hill 2011



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

My nieghbor just gave me the pro shots he took of the yard LAST year. I have posted some to a new album in my profile. There are more at the link below my signature. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

THAT looks like a lot of fun! Can't to see this year's.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

love it


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks fantastic.  Have always loved your haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whenever I see bluckies in a haunt, it just makes me smile. They have such a childlike appeal.

You make a very handsome sheriff


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice picture.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Love the theme.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with the lighting. Even the daylight shots look great - you can see all the little details you have incorporated. Well done.


----------

